# Motorola DCH70 - Serial Port?



## bgoudelo (Apr 12, 2008)

Since I just got TiVo, I had Comcast remove my Motorola DCT6412 today and replace it with a normal cable box(DCH70). I noticed on the new cable box that there is a connector marked serial on the back(it looks more like a headphone/rca jack rather than a DE-9/serial jack). Does anyone have this cable box and is that port active? If so, where can I get a cable that will work with the TiVo?


----------



## bgoudelo (Apr 12, 2008)

Also the audio is really low on the cable box. I have the cable box's volume all the way up and I still have to crank my TV volume up really loud to get it to a good level.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I believe that port is not usable with the TiVo.

You could check and see if there are audio compression settings on that box.


----------



## hulkster081 (Aug 3, 2007)

i just picked up one of these as well....does anyone know what kind of cable ill need to use the serial port (assuming it works)? i know there was some discussion about comcast deactivating the serial port, and then reactivating it across the board after complaints rolled in.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That was for the DCT2000 series boxes, which some had a 9 pin serial port which, when enable, Series 2 TiVos could control.

The DCH boxes are likely different.

It may use a 1/8 to 1/8 stereo patch cable. What you should get, to try, is a 1/8" stereo to RCA male, and a 1/8" stereo to RCA female. That way, you can swap the TX (Left, on TiVo side) and RX (Right, on TiVo side) leads if need be. I doubt it would work though.


----------



## hulkster081 (Aug 3, 2007)

classicsat said:


> That was for the DCT2000 series boxes, which some had a 9 pin serial port which, when enable, Series 2 TiVos could control.
> 
> The DCH boxes are likely different.
> 
> It may use a 1/8 to 1/8 stereo patch cable. What you should get, to try, is a 1/8" stereo to RCA male, and a 1/8" stereo to RCA female. That way, you can swap the TX (Left, on TiVo side) and RX (Right, on TiVo side) leads if need be. I doubt it would work though.


surely im not the only one who is trying to do this???


----------



## jcb1065 (Feb 7, 2009)

I too just got the DCH70. Any luck using a stereo 1/8 to 1/8 cable to get this to work?

Thanks,


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

We need some guinea pig. I'd do it if I had cable and one of those boxes.


----------



## drbeat (Oct 31, 2005)

I just posted a message on the TiVo support forums, will copy here if I actually get a response or anything useful.

FWIW, I tried an 1/8 " male / male cable between the Tivo Series 2 DVR and the Motorola DCH70 provided by Comcast. I didn't expect it to work and indeed it did not, but I tried. 

Does anyone have any other advice, or are we pretty much stuck with channel changing via IR cable with this box? That option always seemed kind of kludgy and unreliable to me.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It appears IR is the only option.


----------



## ese002 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am using the previously mentioned 1/8" male/male audio patch cable. 

I am using Motorola code 00093-Fast on my Series 1. 

I've had it hooked up for only a day so I can't say if it is absolutely reliable but I haven't seen a failure yet. (My old box was too flaky to use with the Tivo)

The cable itself is pretty standard. I bought mine for $2 from a Silicon Valley surplus shop but you can probably get one for a bit more from Radio Shack or perhaps even Best Buy.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You aren't using serial then. You have it set for an IR code, unless by chance, it is an IR in jack on the Motorola box.


----------



## ese002 (Feb 26, 2009)

No chance. 

I don't have an IR blaster on my Tivo. I lost that years ago. 

The cable plugs into the serial plug on the tivo and the serial plug on the DCH70. The DCH70 has no IR plug.

I haven't used later models, but on Series 1, there is no distinction between IR codes and serial codes.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes there is. Being you have a Series 1 it seems, it is the IR emitter on the front of the TiVo controlling the cable box. Isolate the cable box IR sensor and see.

Serial requires you specifically say you want to use the serial cable, and the Series 1s don't support cable box serial, at least without a hack.


----------



## rosecitydude (Mar 2, 2009)

ese002 said:


> I am using the previously mentioned 1/8" male/male audio patch cable.
> 
> I am using Motorola code 00093-Fast on my Series 1.
> 
> ...


Does this "serial-to-serial" really work?? I've got a DCH70 and TiVo Series 2 and am looking for a solution to this problem.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I am pretty sure it doesn't. ese002 apparently has a Series 1 set for an IR code, and the Series 1 has an IR blaster emitter on the front of the box.


----------



## sergey (Mar 14, 2009)

classicsat said:


> I am pretty sure it doesn't. ese002 apparently has a Series 1 set for an IR code, and the Series 1 has an IR blaster emitter on the front of the box.


I've confirmed that an illusion of serial-to-serial connection working is due to the front IR blaster. The effect goes away when DCH70 is put into a cardboard box.


----------



## DrASK (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, so being a serial-Tivo customer (no pun intended) I have two of the DB-9 to 1/8" cables. What are my odds of success if I go buy a F-to-F DB-9 null modem and connect the whole thing up to my DCH70?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Very low.


----------



## DrASK (Nov 25, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Very low.


Thanks. that was my fear. Well, I'll hunt around for a null modem in the junk pile at work. Any idea where I can buy the IR cable that came with my Series 2 that I somehow misplaced?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

tivo.com or ebay. Some retailers might have them or generic IR blasters which may work. I made my own woth small speaker wire with a 1/8" plug and an IR LED from a junk remote.


----------



## irwinmg (Dec 17, 2009)

classicsat said:


> That was for the DCT2000 series boxes, which some had a 9 pin serial port which, when enable, Series 2 TiVos could control.
> 
> The DCH boxes are likely different.
> 
> It may use a 1/8 to 1/8 stereo patch cable. What you should get, to try, is a 1/8" stereo to RCA male, and a 1/8" stereo to RCA female. That way, you can swap the TX (Left, on TiVo side) and RX (Right, on TiVo side) leads if need be. I doubt it would work though.


Did anyone ever try the trick with swapping the TX and RX as suggested here? I see posts stating that a 1/8 to 1/8 stereo patch cable did not work, but nothing about anyone trying this trick.


----------

